# Battery Life MIUI vs De-Sensed



## oH Mr Rogers (Aug 22, 2012)

ive used De-Sensed since .7 and loved it but i recently switched to MIUI when it was 2.8.3 since it had working signal bars and i wanted to try it out. ive used it on my old cappy way back when and loved it and still love it today. however battery life seemed to suffer on it more than it did on my cappy and much worse than when i run De-Sensed..

just an observation ive made, i usually get about 4-6 more hours on wajee's and ive tried different kernels as well, i was on Kang 2.0, KozmiK RC1, and now im on RC2..

how about everyone else, what are your thoughts on it?

-RoGeRs


----------



## UnlimitedDroid (May 14, 2012)

Use stockish kernel on miui, wonderful battery life.


----------



## oH Mr Rogers (Aug 22, 2012)

UnlimitedDroid said:


> Use stockish kernel on miui, wonderful battery life.


ill try that next, im feeling out De-Sensed 1.6 right now, thanks for the tip

-RoGeRs


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm using Holics 1.3 on kozmik rc2
Really Good life so far. Can't do an accurate test today, I've been playing graphic intensive games all morning


----------



## prahasta (Sep 10, 2012)

Last three day, i swap between MIUI, Desensed and Holic,
now i'm back to DarkRaider 1.5.5 with Kozmik Beta 13 kernel.
less of bug and amazing battery life.


----------



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pretty good battery life seems better with de-sensed

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Wanna save battery? switch kernels...roms have nothing to do with battery saving or the likes of it. specially dsense and my miui witch are based on the same sensation ruu, which makes them the same rom internally, unless ofcourse your running aosp then yes it matters.


----------



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

rafyvitto said:


> Wanna save battery? switch kernels...roms have nothing to do with battery saving or the likes of it. specially dsense and my miui witch are based on the same sensation ruu, which makes them the same rom internally, unless ofcourse your running aosp then yes it matters.


which kernel do you reccomend?

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------

